# Useful peter-ss posts



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

*Useful peter-ss posts*

_Rather than having to keep digging out links to my previous posts, I have added links to them in this post, which is now in my signature strip_.

*Mk1*

DIY replacement of the DIS LCD screen
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &hilit=diy

DIY replacement of the rear traverse link rose joint / bushes
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... hilit=+diy

DIY replacement of the rear silencer
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &hilit=diy

DIY wheel alignment experiment
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... ct+tracker

Intermittent power loss under boost - Faulty Secondary Air System
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... +coil+pack

How to correct your DIS mpg figure
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... it=dis+mpg

How to set your time and date
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... ock+adjust

N75 Valve Explained
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... hilit=+n75

Irritating parcel shelf / boot rattle SORTED
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... rcel+shelf

*Mk2*

DIY replacement of an RNS-E DVD drive laser
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... lit=+laser

Replacing a Mk2 sidelight bulb / Headlight removal 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=319037

*Mk3*

TT Mk3 Sat Nav - How to check map version
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1923245

TT Mk3 Sat Nav - How to update the maps
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1923241

DIY repair of Mk3 (8S) TT broken heated seat / heater switch
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1953017


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Peter i always read your posts with interest , they will come in very handy [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

Super handy stuff!

I thank you for consolidating the Mk1 info even though you have moved on to a Mk2.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Peter, very useful  
Regards


----------

